# Whats in your purse now??



## itsd2382 (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought this topic would be fun!!

In my new coach bag hubby got me!!







Guess wallet- credit cards, 25 dollars, metro card

brush, gum, business card holder,tons of mini avon

sample lipsticks,avon mirror,my cell phone, a pen,

small notebook.

How about you??


----------



## Shoediva (Jan 25, 2005)

I got makeup bag, wallet, metrocard,coin purse, gum and tums. i also usually have some sort of reading material like a magazine or book.


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh wow you probably don't want to know! lol A wallet exploding with receipts and change, checkbook, prescription sunglasses in case, lotion, feminine products



, cell phone, pen, comb, plus in the inside zippered pocket of my purse I have small miscellaneous items like lip balm, 2 lipsticks, nail clippers and file, small mirror, eye drops, pill box with Tylenol and Ibuprofin.... Maybe even something else I'm forgetting!


----------



## HarleyMom (Jan 26, 2005)

*Lets see, I have about 6 ink pens (but still can never find one when I need it), 2 wallets, one for credit cards, one thats mostly pictures and receits, a manicure case, 2 lip gloss, travel brush, breath mints, oh and my little calender since I forget everything.*


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* My baby Luella (see below) carries:
Wallet 
Coin purse 
i-Pod 
Mobile phone 
Bus pass 
Keys 
Work i-d &amp; badge 
Trish McEvoy MU planner 
Gum/Mints 
Anything I've bought!!
 this is such a nice classy bag, nice choice of pink too!!


----------



## Geek (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 

My baby Luella (see below) carries:

Wallet 
Coin purse 
i-Pod 
Mobile phone 
Bus pass 
Keys 
Work i-d &amp; badge 
Trish McEvoy MU planner 
Gum/Mints 
Anything I've bought!!
 


Hey Welcome to MakeupTalk!! I wanted to poke my head in here and just welcome you since I don't have a purse LOL


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* thanks chica, i love it, it certainly stands out! And I love everything pink (one of my fave movies is Legally Blonde - so I'm a girly girl!!)
In my pink Luella is also my 2 red/pink LV purses!

Great topic by the way!

OMG that wallet is so nice! You got such nice style!! I always tend to stick to one brand of hand bags, usually. I love coach, I have alot 3 coach bags and cosmetics bag, but I always admired the look of lv.



I have over 100 bags. lol


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 26, 2005)

thank you!! Your designs look nice! I am also a web designer too. I like to get into business one day.


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 26, 2005)

No problem, I didnt realize you were from UK. The coach bags range from $100-$500 dollars. Have you ever been to the USA before??


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* No! I never been, always wanted to! Hopefully I will be this summer!
Luv T xx

Wow, that would be neat! Any plans on where in USA?? I live about 30 mintues from New York City, def a awesome place to go. By the way, I seen all your makeup photos, man you have so much makeup!!! thats totally awesome! I love your eye photos, lots of pretty designs. Have u ever thought about becoming aMA?? I was gonna go to school for it, but I met my husband and I gave up my

dream LOL but I am a avon beauty advisor and I have learned alot from it, so

I am kind of glad I didnt.


----------



## Geek (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, I saw yours also on Muchloved. Thanks for the compliments. Designing these days in XHTML mostly. Thanks again for joinin up, have fun posting around










Originally Posted by *itsd2382* 

thank you!! Your designs look nice! I am also a web designer too. I like to get into business one day.


----------



## itsd2382 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Thanks for the compliments hunny!
i duno where in the USA, but I deffo need to hit up New York!!

I'm an MA for Stila, so pretty mild compared to the MU i love for me!!

Wow, I didnt know you were a MA for Stila. U know I never tried one single Stila product! lol in your opinon whats there best selling product?? by the way, i just wanted to ask u something really quick if you dont mind..if you know how 2 do this or not.. but I like to learn how to contour my eyes. I see it on people on tv,fashion, and it looks so nice!! any tips?? thanks so much!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Oh wow you probably don't want to know! lol A wallet exploding with receipts and change, checkbook, prescription sunglasses in case, lotion, feminine products



, cell phone, pen, comb, plus in the inside zippered pocket of my purse I have small miscellaneous items like lip balm, 2 lipsticks, nail clippers and file, small mirror, eye drops, pill box with Tylenol and Ibuprofin.... Maybe even something else I'm forgetting!



OMG!



Girl_Geek has just STOLEN my bag!!! LOL Holy cow, I have almost EXACTLY the same stuff in mine!!! I just cleaned it out about 10 min. ago - so I took out about 5 of 6 pens... 1 of 2 perfumes, etc etc... I'm condensing to hold more crap!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *itsd2382* I thought this topic would be fun!!
In my new coach bag hubby got me!!






Guess wallet- credit cards, 25 dollars, metro card

brush, gum, business card holder,tons of mini avon

sample lipsticks,avon mirror,my cell phone, a pen,

small notebook.

How about you??

Hey Danielle! Welcome to Makeuptalk! I'm Janelle from NY - nice snow this weekend, huh?



Checked out your site - nice job! I signed your guestbook too ~



See ya soon chick - have fun here!


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's my stuff:


Makeup bag (lighter, lip balm, l/s, nail file, dental floss, listerine strips &amp; mirror) 
Wallet 
Cell Phone 
PDA 
Sunglasses 
Mesh envelope w/coupons 
Suede pouch w/pens


----------

